# Treacle has a new friend arriving today



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I know I have been quiet about this one but has taken me a week to decide if the time is right and the puppy is right!
We saw Clyde, advertised on Breeders online as a puppy let down by the people who had reserved him! went to meet him and just fell in love!
He is a white with Black markings but I am 99% certain he will be a roan and he is working cocker F1 - Treacle is show cocker so I will note any differences in personality.
My initial view is that he will be lots of fun and lively - a very confident pup - Treacle is going to be trying to sort him out.
I am sure I will be posting pictures and asking for advice on life with 2 POOS but I know in the long term it is the right decision all round!
Wish me luck!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Good luck! I can't wait to see pictures of Clyde and Treacle with her new brother!! xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

oooh how exciting. When do you get him? He sounds gorgeous, they will have so much fun.....enjoy!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Morning Nadine .. fab news .. if he is like my Picnic (working mix) you will be so happy  

Oh Oh I am so pleased for you .. and as you know in my eyes more the merrier when it comes to cockapoos, having two is great fun and I think easier than one dog  but my life is cockapoo'ed .. best way in my opinion


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Congratulations Nadine!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ooh how exciting!!! When do you bring him home? xx


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

was he advertised with his sister Bonnie. If so I was interested in them but talked myself out of it. They did look lovely.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Wow how exciting bringing home Clyde today! Good luck and look forward to hearing how your first day has gone and obviously lots of pictures!  x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Nadine! That’s SO naughty of you not to tell us!!! Congratulations, you must be over the moon. Let us know how your first day goes and pictures please


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yay cant wait to meet him,how old is he?? Plenty of photos pleaseeeeeeeeeeee dx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Wonderful news. And here's me giving it major thought as to whether to get another puppy or not.

I'll be interested in how it all goes. I'll be watching all your threads with great interest.

Congratulations and I can't wait to see pictures of Clyde.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Lovely! Looking forward to seeing pics and hearing more about Clyde


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the pictures of Clyde.

You will love having two


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm sure the lovely Treacle will love having a playmate..I too will be interested to see how life is with Two 'poos..good luck


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Fab news - Im excited for you (and a little envious) I am getting more broody for a a pal for Arthur and a Clyde is what I would go for! Double trouble what fun x


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

This is making me laugh.

When I first got my two chickens, the forum I was on warned me of 'morehens' disease and pretty soon I succumbed and had 4 !!!

So is it the same with cockapoos - should I start forward planning for 6 months time to be mother of another puppy ?


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

How exciting !
Can't believe how the time goes - only seems like a few wks since Treacle arrived - have fun !


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

designsbyisis said:


> This is making me laugh.
> 
> *When I first got my two chickens, the forum I was on warned me of 'morehens' disease and pretty soon I succumbed and had 4* !!!
> 
> So is it the same with cockapoos - should I start forward planning for 6 months time to be mother of another puppy ?


You must have been on the same chicken forum as me! I thankfully stuck with four though as my Cockapoo obsession took over!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is so exciting!!! I can't wait to hear updates and see pictures!! YAY!!!!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Nadine 

WOW:yo: I know you said you was thinking about it....I love decisive people

When do you get him? Clyde is a great name however, I can see Treacle turning in to a Bonnie..lol 

I can't wait to meet him and find out more about him

Mick

PS Don't forget training this weekend is Sunday at noon if you can make it


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Fantastic news Nadine - can't wait to see him.


----------



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Congratulations , I look forward to seeing pictures of Clyde he sounds gorgeous. I'm also interested to see what life with 2 is like.My 10 year old is already talking about when we get our next puppy, and Stevie's only 5 months.Although may be something to do with the fact we told him he could name our next pet!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

So far so good - Treacle has been really sweet - until he tried to get her chew then she told him off! But I think they have the makings of great friends.
He is always hungry and a real scavenger - it is so funny as it is making Treacle eat at last - dry biscuits!
Going to try now to get them both on a Barf diet whilst the going is good 
CLICK ON THE PICTURE FOR THE MOVIE!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> I know I have been quiet about this one but has taken me a week to decide if the time is right and the puppy is right!
> We saw Clyde, advertised on Breeders online as a puppy let down by the people who had reserved him! went to meet him and just fell in love!
> He is a white with Black markings but I am 99% certain he will be a roan and he is working cocker F1 - Treacle is show cocker so I will note any differences in personality.
> My initial view is that he will be lots of fun and lively - a very confident pup - Treacle is going to be trying to sort him out.
> ...


Must be something about the colouring of our poos! I am in the same boat looking for a companion for Hattie am on waiting list but still not sure if time is right. Good luck I will be waiting for an update!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWWWW!! so cute!!! Treacle looks really excited! adorable! can't wait to hear about your journey with two!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Love the video! He looks gorgeous and I too look forward to hearing if there are any major differences between a show and working type!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

OMG such a lovely video of the two of them. Clyde is soooooo sweet - enjoy


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely video. So lovely to see them gamboling about together.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Thats fantastic news,he is so cute and looks perfect alongside his new big sis!! xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Clyde's very cute and they look gorgeous playing together xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Great video! They look lovely together. Hope tonight goes well for you.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful , looks like a blue roan !
Was the girl still available ??


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Such lovely news! - great video - Treacle looks like she's running away! He definitely looks like a blue roan. Hope tonight goes OK!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lovely video - have always loved the look of Treacle and I can see why you fell in love with Clyde - great names too  x


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you everyone for lovely comments as always!
Clyde went to bed at 9:30 - I had some special time with Treacle for half an hour - up on my bed but naughty Clyde cried and cried - until 10 am when I took Treacle down to bed and then QUIET all night - we got up at 6:30 to check he was ok [paranoid mother]
He has been very playful this morning and seems really happy to be here.
We caged him for his own safety as too early to trust Treacle with him - she tells him off when he goes near her food / chews - I think she will be the pack leader and she is clearly standing her ground. Treacle has the run of the kitchen and utility and also has an open door cage with her bed inside.
The children find it upsetting and tell treacle off when she snaps at Clyde, but I have asked them to leave the dogs to sort their differences out? Is this right?
Going for a long walk with Treacle and carrying Clyde - should be fun!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

What a gorgeous boy Clyde is and him and Treacle look so good together. I'm sure it'll not be long before they settle together and I'm not expert but I think leaving them to sort it out is a good thing, of course supervised just in case it gets a bit much for Clyde or Treacle. Look forward to seeing more photos of Clyde as he grows and of the both of them together.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I agree with Clare. Phoebe was very precious with food, chews, toys she never even looked at before.....but it did settle down very quickly and she was 11 and used to being only dog for the past 5 years. Phoebe was always going to be dominant dog, and Izzy is very submissive, she learnt very quickly not to try to take food/chews from Phoebe. Treacle is still young, so you will have the bounce factor to watch out for too! It doesn't look like you'll have any problems Nadine


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Super cute video...making me broody!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fab video and photo .. welcome Clyde to ILMC forum   

Nadine I am so happy for you .. you will love having two poos xxx


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

OMG he is very very cute, Im so jealous, I love his colouring.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Sounds like your doing everything right to me !

Yes id let Treacle tell him off he'll soon learn ,how old is he Nadine? I assume he's not had both jabs yet as he's still being carried,im so jealous cant wait for Buddy to meet him!!


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> So far so good - Treacle has been really sweet - until he tried to get her chew then she told him off! But I think they have the makings of great friends.
> He is always hungry and a real scavenger - it is so funny as it is making Treacle eat at last - dry biscuits!
> Going to try now to get them both on a Barf diet whilst the going is good
> CLICK ON THE PICTURE FOR THE MOVIE!


welcome clyde,you are a georgeous boy.you have the same markings as my willow.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Karen - love Willow - hope all is going well for you and they are playing nicely? Treacle and Clyde are playing well now! 
Is Willow Blue roan or black and white?


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Super cute video...making me broody!!


I don't think you needed the video to make you broody Colin!!!!!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Nadine what fantastic news!!!!! And I love your style. Impulsive but well thought out. The gorgeous Treacle and Clyde look fabulous together, so much fun, and Clyde definitely looks like a blue roan to me too. Gorgeous! Can't wait to meet the little chappy!

Congratulations xxxxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Must have missed this thread somehow!

What great news for you  Clyde is gorgeous!
Post lots of pictures of the two of them soon please


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Aha, found it! Sorry a little belated I know . 

Congratulations on Clyde, he's gorgeous :love-eyes: Lovely little video too, I'm sure Clyde and Treacle are going to be greats pals.


----------



## annieb (Feb 11, 2012)

Congratulations on your new family member im sure yours will be a lively happyhome xx


----------

